# Value of older HO Scale trackside structures thru the roof



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been monitoring some HO slot car trackside structures on e-Bay and am pretty surprised by what some people are paying for some of this stuff. Unbelievable! Check these out:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6037329732&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6037803872&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

Then there is this seller trying to get over $1.00 a piece for HO scale figures although is doesn't appear anyone is paying those prices:  

 http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Preiser-HO-1-87-scale-PEOPLE-Figures-FREE-SHIP-h5_W0QQitemZ6037644235QQcategoryZ11647QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Slott V- These don't even look vintage? They look like nice, clean kits, but not worth what they got. These don't list the manufacturer or anything. Maybe I should switch businesses?

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, I guess the Aurora Grandstand kit I bought twomonths ago for $7 was a bargoon then...(BIN new listing Igot lucky and know it).

The Vending stand he has at 22 bucks I actually had on my big layout many many years ago So it is decently old. But none of them are worth those prices.


Just my 5.05 shipping and handling

Coach


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Look through some the sellers other listings. He's got some nice stuff and people are paying big bucks for it lately. A straight Aurora grand stand with people and flags went for over $100. He always sells the custom made beer themed burger stands and usually makes good money on them.

The price that restroom building got was what I paid for a bunch of buildings a few years ago from Joe Bodnarchuk. (I think he sponsors this forum) And that stuff was authentic.

I have nabbed some great old pre-built HO buildings at hobby stores from estate sales cheap. Look around in HO train areas of Americas Best or older hobby stores you'd be surprised.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

That is OHIO for ya.....I often wonder if Ohio is the slot car capitol of the world.


All of my friends from childhood that moved here from Ohio had more slots than anyone.....

And it seems this is true today on ebay as well.....



BTW, I passed on 5 or 6 Atlas and Aurora trackside buildings in the box for like 90-100 bucks just before December....If you have the 90 day look back feature you may find them. I just had no more use for them than I had for the 100$ bill


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Funny thing...
From time to time I have seen building in antique shops that are priced anywhere from $2 upto $10... Usually with train stuff.
I might have to pay more attention to these in the future...


----------

